
HK police are spraying protesters with blue-dye water to mark them for arrest - groundlogic
https://www.insider.com/hong-kong-police-fire-blue-dye-water-cannons-2019-8?1=2
======
cwmma
it seems like the protesters should make some home made blue water dye and
spray random people with it to create plausible deniability

~~~
analognoise
I don't think the presumption of innocence applies like you think it would in
this case.

~~~
cwmma
I was thinking if you were getting a lot of false positives, especially with
loyalists that could make it a problem

~~~
senectus1
that's providing your expectation of "Justice" being fair...

